# Walter Nicholls



## Smythee (May 17, 2014)

I am trying to trace a relative, Walter Nicholls, who served on Athlone Castle, believe sailed between Southampton and South Africa in 1950s. I recall that when I was about 5 years old he brought me a large doll back from one of his trips, I named it Athlone Kate.
I think that he passed away in Portsmouth in 1987.
Thank you
Smythee


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Smythee,
Can you provide any more details about this chap,
such as DOB and DOD.
Did he sail as crew or passenger


----------



## Smythee (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for your question. He served as an officer (engineer) on the Athlone Castle around 1952 between England and South Africa. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zero (Jan 9, 2009)

There was a Walter Douglas J Nicholls born in 1924 in Hackney, London died in 1987 in Portsmouth. His mothers maiden name was Hunt. Could this be your relative?


----------



## Smythee (May 17, 2014)

*Walter D Nicholls*



zero said:


> There was a Walter Douglas J Nicholls born in 1924 in Hackney, London died in 1987 in Portsmouth. His mothers maiden name was Hunt. Could this be your relative?


Yes, this is my relative, he was a cousin of my father, Charles Hewlett.
His daughters contacted me some years ago to ask for some background family history. At the time my mother was very ill and I did not respond. I would like to try and make contact. Any information would be helpful, thank you


----------

